# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Annual MEGA TROPICAL FISH AUCTION, Nov 14th, San Diego, CA



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

Annual Tropical Fish Auction, Nov 14th, San Diego, CA 
The San Diego Tropical Fish Society presents their Annual Mega Tropical Fish and supplies auction. Free to attend, bid and buy!

Sunday, November 14th, 6 PM Room 101 of the Casa del Prado in Balboa Park, San Diego (next to the San Diego Zoo, by the Rueben H. Fleet Space Theatre and the huge Koi Pond).

Hundreds of items up for auction, all brought in by club members or donated to the club by manufacturers. Rare fish, live plants, tanks, stands, equipment, lighting, filters, pumps, books, magazines, live foods, more! Any and everything is likely to show up! Proceeds go to support the Fish Club, which is a non profit organization. Free to attend and bid! Kids welcome! Please bring cash.

For more info/ or map to this event: Email [email protected] call our info line at 619-281-3474 or see our website www.sandiegotropicalfish.com You do not have to be a club member to bid and buy, come join us! It is FUN!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

This is one I have been waiting to go to for a whole year. The last time something got in the way.

...but it looks like AGA strikes this time. Looks like I have to wait another 6 months


----------



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

LOL!! Poor Gomer, we will miss you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

Reminder. This Sunday, Nov 14th, 6 PM. See yah there!


----------

